# Milk going bad too quickly



## blip3200 (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been sanitizing using the Fiasco Farm instructions for sanitizing. My milk, however, is going bad after just a couple of days! I sanitize the milking bucket (stainless steal), the mason jars, lids, bands, and milk strainer, and let them air dry. I add 1tbsp bleach to every half gallon of water as instructed and let soak for at least 2 minutes, usually longer. I drain and let things air dry. I use teat dip before and after and use paper towels. I chill the milk as quickly as possible by putting it in a bucket of cold water before putting in the fridge. I don't put it in the freezer because I'm super forgetful and I easily forget about it in the freezer, and I don't like the clumpiness of the fat after it's been frozen. Anyway, any clue why it would be going bad so fast? I had been boiling everything, but that was tedious. When I boiled, the milk lasted at least a week. I guess I'll go back to that, but I'm wondering if anyone else has run into problems with the bleach sanitizing. The only difference for me is that I don't have hot water (I live in a strange household), so when I wash, I wash with cold water, but then I soak in bleach solution. I don't pasteurize and don't want to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When was the last time you gave a copper bolus?


----------



## blip3200 (Jan 8, 2013)

Last week. Why?


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

blip3200 said:


> I chill the milk as quickly as possible by putting it in a bucket of cold water before putting in the fridge.


I'm thinking that is your problem. Although it's been some time since I have dealt with fresh milk, a bucket of cold water is not going to be enough to effectively cool the milk in a short time. Try adding several trays of ice cubes to the bucket of cold water and see if that doesn't help.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the goats are copper deficient, that will affect milk taste. I don't do any type of quick chill and just put my milk in the back of the refrigerator and it lasts for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Have your goats changed their diet? Sometimes, what they eat right before milking can 
affect the milk.


----------



## blip3200 (Jan 8, 2013)

It tastes great right after, it seems that it's actually going bad-- it's clabbering. I figured the water was cold enough because it's well water and I know other people who do it that way without a problem. I also chilled it that way initially and didn't have a problem. I hope to get to the bottom of this though! I'll try chilling it faster just to see.


----------



## blip3200 (Jan 8, 2013)

I do think that they are copper deficient. That's why I gave the bolus.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is your refrigerator cold enough? I have never had my milk clabber and I honestly don't go through the whole quick cool down method like most people do.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I heard cobalt deficient can act the same way, copper for sure. I don't think it is your sanitizing, my bet is on minerals. I had that issue last year, this year no matter what I feed them a good GOAT grain that does have added minerals along with their free choice loose minerals with added kelp, plus I add raw organic apple cider vinegar to the drinking water. So far this year my milk is keeping.....well I'm not sure how long, I have had one jar going for almost two weeks and it is still sweet yummy milk.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's clabbering? I'm going to agree with Karen that your fridge isn't keeping it cold enough. I don't go thru the sanitizing or the quick cool down and my milk doesn't clabber for at least 2 weeks or more. I might get a "goaty" taste after a week or so (if it stays in the fridge that long) but never clabbering. I wash my equipment in hot soapy water (the hottest water my hot water heater will put out and that's pretty hot) and rinse with HOT water and air dry. My husband does the milking and wipes down the udders with a baby wipe, does a couple squirts to clear the teat and milks. He brings it in the house after he's done milking which sometimes takes him an hour. Strains it and puts it in the fridge. 

I don't think a mineral deficiency will cause your milk to clabber (taste bad, yes) Can you get a thermometer for your fridge and make sure it is cold enough? The best temp for keeping milk is just above freezing. And, I'm with you on not liking the clumpy frozen/thawed milk thing.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I tend to agree with Karen - check your fridge. If everything else is basically the same and it's actually clabbering after 2 days, it sounds like your fridge might not be keeping it cold enough.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Please bear with me y'all... I reading threads like this, to learn all I can before taking the plunge. It does sound like maybe the temp of refrigerator is the problem. Until that can be remedied, would a frozen water bottle, in the bucket of refrigerated goats milk, extend the life? Before we replaced our frig, I had to turn one of the drawers into an ice chest to keep store bought milk and yogurt cold enough. Of course, those were pasteurized so not sure if that made any difference.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Are you talking about using a permanent ice bath basically by keeping frozen water bottles in the water around the milk container? If so, I think that would certainly work. I met a couple of women who live off the grid and rely on solar power, so they only have a freezer. They keep their milk and cheese in an ice chest full of ice all year round. It seems like a lot of work to change out the ice all the time, but it works.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

It's really hard to know.

I had the same problem as you and tried everything in the book when I first got goats (1989).

Basically the solution I found was to sell the goats I had and then buy a buck and other does specifically asking the sellers to test the milk.

I came to the conclusion it was the goats after a daughter of the one had the same problems.

Now I don't do as much as you do, simply put the milk in the fridge and it's fine for even 2 weeks.

But just for sake of repetition:

Frequently mineral imbalances can affect milk flavor. I had a friend once with bad milk flavor and told him to use loose minerals and it worked.

Also milk going bad is often due to oxidation. Vitamin E and Selenium are antioxidants. Bo Se injections often will make the milk taste better.

I found that fescue hay made bad tasting milk where good orchard grass/alfalfa made great milk. 

Sometimes a doe can have subclinical mastitis and it will affect the flavor you can treat them and see.

I had a friend who had odd tasting milk and I suggested worming. It worked.

Some feeds can affect flavor.

Smaller containers get cold faster than big ones. Try putting a gallon in and a quart and taste in 2 weeks.

Shaving the udder and belly can help.

Basically your goat milk should taste good and stay good with a minimum of muss and fuss on your part. If your goats are working you to death trying to make their milk good, sell the goats, get new ones. Life is too short:wahoo::stars:


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't think she meant clabbered, she said she didn't like the clumpyness of the fat after the milk was frozen.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

lovinglife said:


> I don't think she meant clabbered, she said she didn't like the clumpyness of the fat after the milk was frozen.





blip3200 said:


> It tastes great right after, it seems that it's actually going bad-- it's clabbering. I figured the water was cold enough because it's well water and I know other people who do it that way without a problem. I also chilled it that way initially and didn't have a problem. I hope to get to the bottom of this though! I'll try chilling it faster just to see.


She says right there that it clabbers. Says it tastes fine, it just CLABBERS. That indicates a contaminant that is causing the milk to go bad or that the fridge isn't keeping it cold enough.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## blip3200 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks all! I think I'll try finding a colder fridge. I live in a very unconventional household-- my roommates don't use refrigerators, and I'm stuck with two old mini-fridges in the basement. It's difficult to control their temperature, and they need a good de-frosting, so it's entirely possible that they aren't keeping the milk cold enough. It's true, the milk tastes GREAT the day of, and even a day after, but after a couple of days, it starts going. I'll try bringing the milk to my boyfriend's house to see if it keeps better in a regular refrigerator. I may sell the goat too, but I'll try this first. Her milk tastes exceptional when it's fresh. I may try some more supplements as well-- she's wormy right now and underweight, so it's obvious she could use some help in the health department as well. So far I have her on a sweet feed, alfalfa pellet, BOSS mix with goat nutri-balancer added, as well as free choice countryside organics minerals, redmond salt with selenium, copper bolus, been giving her fortified b complex injections, herbal wormer (and recently ivermectin as well), open pasture, and a dose of selenium gel every few months. I also sent out a for a fecal test at Mid America Agricultural Research so I can be sure of what her worms are. Phew! It's all a learning experience!


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Mini fridges are terrible for temperature fluctuations. The ones I've had or used have always swung between barely below room temperature and freezing everything in the fridge. If storing it at your boyfriend's house works, you might want to look on CL for a full-sized fridge if you have room. You can usually find them pretty cheaply if you don't mind an older one.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I honestly don't think selling the goat will solve your problem. If her milk tastes good until it clabbers, there is nothing wrong with HER. The problem is in either your storage temp or your washing/handling of equipment. I grew up with a Cooking Leader in 4H who stressed (very clearly at every possible moment she could LOL) that cold water does not CLEAN. Can you boil water to clean your equipment? That way you wouldn't have to boil a lot, just enough to soak and wash your stuff in.


----------



## blip3200 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, I agree it doesn't clean. I ordinarily heat water to do my dishes, etc... I guess I just figured that rinsing with cold water, then washing with soap and then soaking in bleach solution would be sufficient to disinfect. It's my understanding that while hot water does wonders for cutting grease, it usually has to be quite a bit hotter to kill very many germs. Either way, I'm feeling confident that turning down the temp on my mini-fridge might solve the problem. If that doesn't, then it's certainly a sanitation issue. I agree that it's likely not the goat, her milk tastes GREAT when it's fresh. Thanks for the insight! I think I'm honing in...


----------

